# My Wallet Is Crying But I Can't Stop Smiling Haul [Pic Heavy]



## xKiKix (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone this is my first haul on Specktra and i hope you guys like it...
Yah, I realize that I'm going to be in SOOOO much debt due to all this purchases but at least I'm happy... btw, I also got the lucky tom quad but I forgot to put it in the pile with the picture.

FYI, i know my bed looks like it belongs to a 12 year old but I'm actually 19 turning 20 next week... so yah, i just really REALLY love hello kitty and pink (can you tell?)

Overview of Products in bags









Contents are Spilled...




MAC Haul








This was SOO pretty that it had to have its own picture to do its justice...








Estee Lauder Haul




Lancome Haul




Ulta, Coastal Scents and Sephora Haul





I was going to type out ALL of the product names but then I realized that it was going to be TOOOO long so i skipped that and just decided to leave it as pictures instead... let me know what you think thanks..


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

Great Great haul!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## jolener (Mar 11, 2009)

great haul & your laptop is so cute


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jolener* 

 
_great haul & your laptop is so cute _

 
hehe thanks it was customized from sonystyle.com but now they dont have those designs anymore... hmm, LE laptop??? lol.


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 11, 2009)

Now THAT is a haul!!!!!!!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 11, 2009)

Do the Estee Lauder compact refills fit into the Hello Kitty Koture compact? I mean Estee Lauder owns MAC so maybe they're the same size? I have one of the EL compacts around here but I can't find it to save my life. Great haul!!!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the things you got! Especially the Hello Kitty Kouture compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering, what Coastal Scents palette did you buy? Because I noticed that yours actually says Coastal Scents on it whereas the older ones never had that.


----------



## kariii (Mar 11, 2009)

hey, you're poet and you don't know it! (you totally rhymed your title)..


Awesome haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 11, 2009)

Beautiful haul, enjoy.


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Do the Estee Lauder compact refills fit into the Hello Kitty Koture compact? I mean Estee Lauder owns MAC so maybe they're the same size? I have one of the EL compacts around here but I can't find it to save my life. Great haul!!!_

 
sadly the refills i got for my estee lauder did not fit the hello kitty compact... but the compact i got for estee lauder is EXTREMELY small. but maybe the large compact refill will fit the hello kitty compact, i'll have to drop by the estee lauder counter sometime and ask them to let me try the large refill and get back to you on that.


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyclassy* 

 
_I love the things you got! Especially the Hello Kitty Kouture compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering, what Coastal Scents palette did you buy? Because I noticed that yours actually says Coastal Scents on it whereas the older ones never had that._

 
i got the 88 color shimmer palette, i think its a new packaging from CS because maybe they realized that other ppl are buying from ebay and they figured if you buy from CS.com then it'll actually have their name on it, thats what i think. lol.


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow thats a whole lot of stuff, girl! Great haul!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow! Thats a haul? I felt like i was viewing "post your collection" sticky lol


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Mar 12, 2009)

Oooh!  I see a Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow/Liner...I'm SOOO obsessed with those lol!! Which one did you get?


----------



## n_c (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Leighlei (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so jealous! You have bought loads of things that I want!


I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Charlie'sAngel* 

 
_Oooh!  I see a Benefit Creaseless Cream Shadow/Liner...I'm SOOO obsessed with those lol!! Which one did you get?_

 
its r.s.v.p. but i havent used it yet but i tried it at sephora and it was nice...


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 12, 2009)

wow love your haul! enjoy~


----------



## almmaaa (Mar 12, 2009)

whats in that palette that says coastal scents?


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_whats in that palette that says coastal scents?_

 
its the 88 color shimmer palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## User49 (Mar 12, 2009)

Woah, you went down town with hello kitty! lol! Enjoy your haul! It looks lush!


----------



## sassyclassy (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_i got the 88 color shimmer palette, i think its a new packaging from CS because maybe they realized that other ppl are buying from ebay and they figured if you buy from CS.com then it'll actually have their name on it, thats what i think. lol._

 
Wow..that's the 88 shimmer palette? It looks so tiny compared to your laptop!


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassyclassy* 

 
_Wow..that's the 88 shimmer palette? It looks so tiny compared to your laptop!_

 
i know! i thought the palette would be able the same size or something... lol..


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 12, 2009)

You are going to have lots of fun! What is the MAC palette that you got (with the purple shadow)?


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_You are going to have lots of fun! What is the MAC palette that you got (with the purple shadow)?_

 
its from the trip collection and the palette is called 4 cool face. i got it from my cco.


----------



## choosychick (Mar 13, 2009)

It's no wonder you can't stop smiling! Awesome!


----------

